# This would make my Christmas....



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2019)

One, maybe two, but three is a bit to much.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

They are so  cute....  we had a few like that once, some gone now, and the others all getting old...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2019)

Ours looked like the one on the right. Sassy


----------



## toffee (Dec 16, 2019)

just love em …..❤❤


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2019)

That would make my Christmas also. I miss mine so much. We always had a big dog,a little dog and and one cat who ruled the whole household.


----------

